
Not all aircraft overhead bins can fit $20M violins - 6stringmerc
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-rachel-barton-pine-violin-airline-met-20160428-story.html
======
tantalor
_In 1995, Pine 's violin was trapped inside the door of a Metra train as she
was getting off. She was dragged more than 300 feet and one leg was severed in
the accident._

What the hell? You can't end a news story like that.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rachel_Barton_Pine#Metra_accid...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rachel_Barton_Pine#Metra_accident)

